# Setting up HTPC home theater



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys, finally connected my TV to my old laptop. Need some help on how to utilize it to the best. Specially for web browsing

What I'm using now is 

1. Plex home theater, for all locally stored media 

2. Steam big picture mode for gaming 

Need help on 

1. Web browsing. I have chrome zoomed to 200% just to be able to view it from my bed. A browser that has zoomed buttons and all would be nice 

2. something to view my images. preferably something that can pull images off network shared folders since all pics are on my laptop. Plex's pic management sucks 

3. Music playing. Although plex home theater does this well but a better option like a zoomed version of media monkey would be cool 

Also what else can i be doing on this that I'm missing out


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hey guys, finally connected my TV to my old laptop. Need some help on how to utilize it to the best. Specially for web browsing
> 
> What I'm using now is
> 
> ...



1.Firefox with NoSquint Plugin
or kylo browser-*kylo.tv/
2.Googles Picassa ,just link it to the network folders manually
3.iTunes(if you have an iphone/ipad for itunes remote app)
VLC(VLC remote for android)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 19, 2015)

the NoSquint plugin seems to be a good bet, will try. I've already tried Kylo and was not very impressed. Picasa is I guess the best option, just need to figure out a way to zoom the buttons and stuff 

VLC remote, sounds good. Is this something that will let me cast like allcast? I'm looking for something that can cast to my laptop since my TV does not have wifi. Plex app is a little pricy


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> the NoSquint plugin seems to be a good bet, will try. I've already tried Kylo and was not very impressed. Picasa is I guess the best option, just need to figure out a way to zoom the buttons and stuff
> 
> VLC remote, sounds good. Is this something that will let me cast like allcast? I'm looking for something that can cast to my laptop since my TV does not have wifi. Plex app is a little pricy



VLC Remote is just a remote app
as for allcast type app,which phone/tablet?rooted or unrooted?
as for picassa zooming,download logitech touch mouse server for your laptop and logitech touch mouse app for your phone/tablet,you can now use it as a mouse after pairing and it supports gestures and keyboard input as well


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2015)

Phone is android, rooted, running cyanogenmod. 

Will need to try out this touch mouse server.


----------

